# A day in the life of a deck builder



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome to my wheelhouse. 

Took us 8 months to get permits for this job. It's engineered for a siesmic zone. Will come complete with a set of stairs, all Feeney cable rails with composite decking. 
The plans










The proposed area.









Breaking ground 









Hit bedrock but it didn't shake my concrete crew!









So we pull an imaginary Pythagorean
(so to speak) downhill to be be able to get square on the ground with a slope. The math works perfect. Finish floor was to determine top of piers which gave us one of the numbers for the Pythagorean. 
Like this









Aerials












_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Forgot a shot of the cages and dobies.











_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice to see there are still orange trees in/near Orange County.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

The City of Yorba Linda abandoned that property as an easement with the condition they take care of the Orange trees and keep them there. We had to go before the city council to get that done. Doesn't hurt to be politically connected either. 


_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A day, what did you do in the afternoon:devil3:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief, no wonder why you charge so much to build decks, that is unreal.

By the way, what is the guy doing hanging by his toes head first in the footing?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Good grief, no wonder why you charge so much to build decks, that is unreal.
> 
> By the way, what is the guy doing hanging by his toes head first in the footing?


 That might be the guy sitting on the wall with out shoes.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Good grief, no wonder why you charge so much to build decks, that is unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what is the guy doing hanging by his toes head first in the footing?




My guys like to have fun! Lol!


_______________________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Good grief, no wonder why you charge so much to build decks, that is unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what is the guy doing hanging by his toes head first in the footing?




That deck will push close to 85k. Not too many people have the cahonies ( or stubborn enough, take your pick )to tackle these things. I'll keep posting throughout this build. I still get excited to build these. 


_______________________


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not really work when you love what you do (but still nice to get paid for it).


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How deep are the footings? This will be an interesting build.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> How deep are the footings? This will be an interesting build.




10" to daylight 


_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> 10" to daylight
> 
> 
> _______________________
> AMERICA FIRST


When we get that drawing they measure it from the bottom of the footing. That would have added a couple more feet of fun.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> When we get that drawing they measure it from the bottom of the footing. That would have added a couple more feet of fun.




That's what my drawing reflects. From the bottom. It doesn't take much to measure. It's a 2:1 slope. 


_______________________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

The arrow points to the footing










_______________________


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I built for a bunch of years, but I never ran into anything like that. That is unreal.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's one we did a couple months ago. Had an even better view. I re-sell my clients their own view. Lol!












_______________________


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, beautiful view also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yikes, Beautiful! That is some serious deck building! : thumbsup:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are those holes for literal concrete pilings? How is the hillside stabilized? Doesn't all the drilling/pounding loosen the soil? Is the bedrock granite?

My cousin in Laguna spent 100k just to stabilize his hillside by the ocean & that was 30 yrs ago!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Are those holes for literal concrete pilings? How is the hillside stabilized? Doesn't all the drilling/pounding loosen the soil? Is the bedrock granite?
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin in Laguna spent 100k just to stabilize his hillside by the ocean & that was 30 yrs ago!




There's a massive structural retaining wall below. It was city built.


_______________________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We poured the main footings today. Pumped it from the street.










_______________________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, that's me in the flip flops! Lol!











_______________________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So we use the corner to corner string method to cross-site the beams. I'd be a little further along, but I am waiting on my boys to complete the footings.












_______________________


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at the cross strings, you can't get any closer than that, looks great.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So we predrilled, preped and installed our knee braces today. Couldn't install the threaded rod because my yard sent out 5/8" instead of 1/2". 

So it's a three step process of prep before install. We first countersink at a 45 degree angle using a 1-3/8" forstner bit, (see detail). We hit the 1/2" hole again with the drill jig. Thirdly we drill freehand all the way through the knee brace which will be critical for alignment during thru drilling into the final part of the install.









A jig we made to make quick work of it.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> So we predrilled, preped and installed our knee braces today. Couldn't install the threaded rod because my yard sent out 5/8" instead of 1/2".
> 
> So it's a three step process of prep before install. We first countersink at a 45 degree angle using a 1-3/8" forstner bit, (see detail). We hit the 1/2" hole again with the drill jig. Thirdly we drill freehand all the way through the knee brace which will be critical for alignment during thru drilling into the final part of the install.














Holy Cow! I have a new appreciation for how simple my retaining wall project was, in comparison.


.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> So we predrilled, preped and installed our knee braces today. Couldn't install the threaded rod because my yard sent out 5/8" instead of 1/2".
> 
> So it's a three step process of prep before install. We first countersink at a 45 degree angle using a 1-3/8" forstner bit, (see detail). We hit the 1/2" hole again with the drill jig. Thirdly we drill freehand all the way through the knee brace which will be critical for alignment during thru drilling into the final part of the install.
> 
> ...


Good grief, between deck building there and deck building here, it is two different worlds. No wonder it costs so much to build over your way. That is a cool jig, I like it, I love seeing people use their head.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> So we predrilled, preped and installed our knee braces today. Couldn't install the threaded rod because my yard sent out 5/8" instead of 1/2".
> 
> So it's a three step process of prep before install. We first countersink at a 45 degree angle using a 1-3/8" forstner bit, (see detail). We hit the 1/2" hole again with the drill jig. Thirdly we drill freehand all the way through the knee brace which will be critical for alignment during thru drilling into the final part of the install.
> 
> ...


 Nice machine for drilling angles we had to make a drilling block for that.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Good grief, between deck building there and deck building here, it is two different worlds. No wonder it costs so much to build over your way. That is a cool jig, I like it, I love seeing people use their head.




We do easy ones as well. Here's one we finished a few days ago. Took us 1.5 days. Home Ower design by the way.











_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> We do easy ones as well. Here's one we finished a few days ago. Took us 1.5 days. Home Ower design by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look good. I know it has to be a real pleasure to get a simple one every once in a while.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

There's several posts missing. And Jim's post shows up twice. I'm on Tapatalk.


_______________________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So my boys are almost finished forming the stairs. The other side gets cut stringers with composite treads and risers. 












_______________________


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> There's several posts missing. And Jim's post shows up twice. I'm on Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> _______________________


CD, I just went back and looked, I don't see where there is a double post. From what I remember, it looks like all the photos are still here, but my memory isn't what it use to be either. :smile:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Bullseye!!!










_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Let's have a closer look shall we??

Drilled almost 2 feet and hit the other side spot on. 



















_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> Let's have a closer look shall we??
> 
> Drilled almost 2 feet and hit the other side spot on.
> 
> ...


If you ever have to drill from both sides and meet in the middle, install the bolt from the last side you drill, I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So we finally got the last of the concrete poured today!! Meaning I'm outta the dirt!!!!








And we pre-installed all the gaurd rail post hardware (DTTZ2)on the saw horses.







we also frame all our border channels and seamboard ladders on horses as well.







We hold each block slightly proud due to the difference in fastener pressure. The field gets hidden fasteners and the center seamboard gets screws. The screws like to pull the board down tighter than the hidden fasteners.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> We hold each block slightly proud due to the difference in fastener pressure. The field gets hidden fasteners and the center seamboard gets screws. The screws like to pull the board down tighter than the hidden fasteners.
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Never would have thought of that. You've done this once or twice before!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief! That is unreal. Houses in this area aren't built as well as your deck. The last deck I built for a client was 7,860 sq ft multi level on the second floor. I thought that was something but it is nothing compared to how you have to build out there.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Good grief! That is unreal. Houses in this area aren't built as well as your deck. The last deck I built for a client was 7,860 sq ft multi level on the second floor. I thought that was something but it is nothing compared to how you have to build out there.




I love it. Not to mention when I lay my head on my pillow at night I can rest assured that my customers and their families will be safe. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Check out this month's article I wrote in Professional Deck Builder Magazine. 

https://www.deckmagazine.com/design...)&he=18e49a2db84513464ac98ef5ca9796c6f3ee371e


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one heck of an improvement to that home. Hopefully you didn't have to tear out any rot inside the walls. Really nice job, looks great.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting there.










_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

CD, that is some impressive work. Much respect for what you guys do.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Is that a curved wall (#45, pic2). I looked at other pics and can't tell if it is or just lens distortion.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Is that a curved wall (#45, pic2). I looked at other pics and can't tell if it is or just lens distortion.




You are correct. The wall is curved. I like it, it adds some character. [emoji106]


_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Man, these people are going to be beyond delighted! :thumbsup:

Can’t wait to see the railing you have planned. :yes:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay boys and girls. FastenMaster[emoji2400] stopped by my job Friday and dropped off one of those new Fusionloc guns to borrow and see how I like it. I'm going to be using the Fusionloc fastening sytem on this deck. Stay tuned for my full review!


















Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________
> [emoji631] [emoji631]


Is that Thor?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Okay boys and girls. FastenMaster[emoji2400] stopped by my job Friday and dropped off one of those new Fusionloc guns to borrow and see how I like it. I'm going to be using the Fusionloc fastening sytem on this deck. Stay tuned for my full review!
> 
> https://youtu.be/_1uEZLvfMFw
> 
> ...


Man, they are a little proud of that gun. No telling what the reloads cost.

What system have you been using to fasten the decking down?

This is kinda like when I was building years back, the reps would come out and give us the guns, if we bought their nails.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Man, they are a little proud of that gun. No telling what the reloads cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's what I'm using on all my decks. It's the same company. Each clip has to be loaded on the end of the gun one at a time. 







Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Mark2020 (Nov 20, 2018)

Is the home owner a rock star? Just wondering why live load needs to be 100 psf for a home deck. I'm thinking he started with... I host crazy parties. Am I right?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's what I'm using on all my decks. It's the same company. Each clip has to be loaded on the end of the gun one at a time.
> 
> https://youtu.be/QMQ58fXN7G4
> 
> ...


Maybe that gun will be like most other guns of the past, after a few years the price of them usually go down pretty good. I know some of my trim guns cost over $400 back in the late 80s and my flooring gun was over $700. They are a whole lot cheaper now days. I am not sure they are as good now as they were back then though.

Even with the cost of the gun being high, over time it should pay for itself, being a time saver and time is money. 

Things sure have changed a lot since I was building.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mark2020 said:


> Is the home owner a rock star? Just wondering why live load needs to be 100 psf for a home deck. I'm thinking he started with... I host crazy parties. Am I right?



The seismic zone. 

The design that was necessary for siesmic made the PSF calc to 106 PSF. 

My point is siesmic doesn't require 100 Live load, but when it's all said and done that's what it became. 


_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Installed some posts today. Lots of hardware.











Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Without naming names (well, you can if you want ), have you done any well known celebrities' decks?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> You are correct. The wall is curved. I like it, it adds some character.


Bringing that same curve to the outside of the deck (convex) could have been a nice touch of character too.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> Without naming names (well, you can if you want ), have you done any well known celebrities' decks?




I've worked on Joan Kroc's home, Bobby Beathards, Rolf Benirschke, to name a few off the top of my head. 

Unfortunately I did them before camera phones were a big deal. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Had a rain day today so I cut the stringers in my garage. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll share my homemade stair jig with you guys.










_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I'll share my homemade stair jig with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that better than the stair gauges I have.


----------



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

This is very impressive from an engineering point of view and the obvious quality and attention to detail.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

A 12 dollar can of Coppergreen probably added another 20 years to these stairs. 












_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So I went to a Trex Pro Platinum summit at the Biltmore in Phoenix, my boys did tons of blocking, A-35's and various strapping while I was getting the ultimate luxury treatment. 

Hence why I haven't posted in a while. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So we install our stringers let into the deck joists so we don't have a stair wall hanging below the deck. Therefore the strength is tied into the joist framing.









Note: the top tread on the lower flight, is actually landing and will be wrapped to look as so. In other words if will give the appearance of the first step dropped vs. Flush.




_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So after the earthquake the house might be gone but they will have a deck.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> So after the earthquake the house might be gone but they will have a deck.




The house was built in '05 so it more than likely meets the same siesmic requirements. 


_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Stairs always take a long time !!!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Couldn't get a framing inspection until Dec. 24 in the morning!!! That had never happened that I can remember. It's always been next day. Called it in Wed. 

Here's some more aerials.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a good shot reflecting the concrete work we did. Which was all an extra I might add.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a shot at a good distance.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Move along pretty fast.....until you start the stairs!!! However I'm now working on extras. This budget nearly doubled. 













_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The stairs look like they are expecting elephants to come visiting. Heavy duty.
Looking good.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> The stairs look like they are expecting elephants to come visiting. Heavy duty.
> Looking good.




If you've noticed the treads being a little misplaced looking, they aren't fastened down yet. Waiting on inspection, Monday. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> If you've noticed the treads being a little misplaced looking, they aren't fastened down yet. Waiting on inspection, Monday.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


 We always put a paint grade full size uncut stringer down the outside but I guess you can't when you are facing everything this that thin stuff.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> We always put a paint grade full size uncut stringer down the outside but I guess you can't when you are facing everything this that thin stuff.



Debris, can be an issue. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Got all 52 lights wired! Also love this new saw!











_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Got all 52 lights wired! Also love this new saw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a worm gear maybe? I hated those thing when cutting rafter tails overhead. LOL


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Looks like a worm gear maybe? I hated those thing when cutting rafter tails overhead. LOL




Cordless Makita wormy. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Never seen a cordless worm, bet it don't bog down easy. Makita has always been a very good brand anything, even when other tools got cheapened, Makita didn't.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Never seen a cordless worm, bet it don't bog down easy. Makita has always been a very good brand anything, even when other tools got cheapened, Makita didn't.




It takes 2-18v. It has great power.


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Let there be light !!!










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Clean scribes and good spacing really add a lot to the finish! The connecting block wall is a large radius makes the look that much better.












_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Lots of crazy angles!!!!











_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

I like your scribing block. This is the detail work that separates the Pro from the weekend warrior. Great looking deck!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Notice the small piece in the corner has no visible fasteners? We fastened it to the side of the longer piece next to it with aggressive threaded screws. It's the fine details that separate us from the competition.











_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Perfection takes time. Nice.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Notice the small piece in the corner has no visible fasteners? We fastened it to the side of the longer piece next to it with aggressive threaded screws. It's the fine details that separate us from the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really, really nice! How did you maintain the gap?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

He'll have to kill you if he tells you....


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Really, really nice! How did you maintain the gap?




A simple turning of the screws pulls the piece in and out to get the gap perfect. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

This is great thanks. The project itself is incredible and the execution of it is a masterpiece! All great tools too. That’s a really nice tool belt. And those knee pads are great, what kind are they. 

I have been thinking of a new patio...maybe it should be a deck, they just look so much better than stepping down from the backdoor to a patio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So using these new fasteners they tend to suck the boards down more. So I needed to fine tune my ladder blocks a little.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Whoever owns that house has a really sweet view. Also must be nice to be able to do outside work. We're expecting a snow storm starting in the next couple of hours through the weekend. :sad:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> Whoever owns that house has a really sweet view. Also must be nice to be able to do outside work. We're expecting a snow storm starting in the next couple of hours through the weekend. :sad:




The ocean is about 25 miles as a crow flys, on a clear day we can see ships. Also we can see Catalina Island which is about 50 miles away.

Nice this home is about 5 minutes from my house too. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We had 4 days of rain! Set us back a little. Although tomorrow were working, which is rare on a Saturday. Supposed to be 76 degrees. Finally back to normal. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Please tell me that is a Milwaukee multi tool.....


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Please tell me that is a Milwaukee multi tool.....





Looks like a Fein orange wiggly saw.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Please tell me that is a Milwaukee multi tool.....




Fein 18v


_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Fein 18v
> 
> 
> _______________________
> AMERICA FIRST



Dammit....


I was on the fence but the light was making me think it might venture into less than high end tool territory that I was gonna bust your chops for.


:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My home owner turned on my lights without my permission! Just kidding. He just sent me this Pic. I'm trying to juggle several jobs and my lead is skiing in Tahoe!!! Still have the stair rails to wrap up and we are finished here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

It’s nothing less than incredible how that deck has changed the owners view. It’s as if he once saw a hillside he was on and now it’s a kingdom he reigns over (even if it’s only in his mind). The focus is now totally on the skyline. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

All finished.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow! A masterpiece for sure. It should be featured in a magazine.
Congratulations on a well executed deck build. :thumbsup:

The home owners must be beyond delighted.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Oh wow! A masterpiece for sure. It should be featured in a magazine.
> 
> Congratulations on a well executed deck build. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Thank you. And yes it will be in Professional Deck Builder Magazine. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

He's a shot of the railing. It's a marriage of composite and Feeny cables.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

As always CD...top flight work. 

To quote a word that seems to be a hotbed...you "*annihilated*" that deck.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

More of the build part. 

Here's a better Pic of the rails in progress.











_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

It’s a work of art. Again, great job Mike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Those steel cable railing systems are awesome, but a huge PITA to get perfect. Another testament to your expertise Mike.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

During an 11-foot snowstorm, my wife closed the heavy 4-foot sliding glass door to the deck while we were tag-team shoveling, causing a 2 foot thick layer of ice to slide off the metal roof and completely break the deck beam in 2 places on the 20 foot tall, 6x50 foot long deck we had finished restaining/sealing the previous summer.

So I replaced it with a overbuilt 10x50 cantilevered deck with PT hemlock and added a lower one with the same dimensions for the basement walkout, both overlooking the continental divide from 9,100 feet elevation.

Since I had never built a deck before, let alone one that size, I was very proud of my work :clap:

...until I saw your deck. :vs_whistle: :vs_cry: :surrender: 

Now that I realize what a *truly* great deck looks like and how well it is built, I will have to get to back to work and *try* to bring it even just a little closer to your standards.

Like the commercial says, "You haven't just raised the bar - you *are* the bar."


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Those steel cable railing systems are awesome, but a huge PITA to get perfect. Another testament to your expertise Mike.




'Feeney' the company that makes those cable rails are flying a camera crew out to do a photo op for marketing. They will do the staging......... stay tuned!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

To brace my deck, I used some FastenMaster Headlok screws to attach 3-foot lengths of 2x6 as angle braces on the sides of the beam and posts, but I'd like to replace them with 6x6 angle braces like you have, but my beam is 4 2x12's screwed and glued, so i'm not sure bolts like yours would work.

Any suggestions on how to attach them to the beam? we had 93 mph winds here the other day, so i need them rock solid.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> To brace my deck, I used some FastenMaster Headlok screws to attach 3-foot lengths of 2x6 as angle braces on the sides of the beam and posts, but I'd like to replace them with 6x6 angle braces like you have, but my beam is 4 2x12's screwed and glued, so i'm not sure bolts like yours would work.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to attach them to the beam? we had 93 mph winds here the other day, so i need them rock solid.




You can always add a trimmer under the knee brace. Cut the bottom of the knee brace horizontally flat to accommodate 1.5". Just fasten the trimmer well. Those Headloks are a fine choice, imo. 

Your can do the same for the top of the knee brace. 


_________


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

cool, thank you, great idea 

That reminds me; for the beam under the lower deck, i bolted 2x12's on the front and back of the posts. Then I used HeadLok screws to add some vertical 2x6 PT boards under where the 2x12's attach to the posts (front and back) to strengthen those connections.

I was thinking I could add some 2x8's to the sides of the posts, too, basically covering the posts under the beam with vertical boards.

Do the added HeadLok screws (staggered every 18 inches) weaken the posts or strengthen them or neither?

Meant to say before that I placed a roll of aluminum flashing on the upper beam to keep moisture out and to prevent frost heave between the 2x12's; seems to work 

Thanks for the advice!

[Edit] Forgot to ask if you were going to face the concrete piers down below like the piers on the house.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> cool, thank you, great idea
> 
> That reminds me; for the beam under the lower deck, i bolted 2x12's on the front and back of the posts. Then I used HeadLok screws to add some vertical 2x6 PT boards under where the 2x12's attach to the posts (front and back) to strengthen those connections.
> 
> ...




As for the Headloks, they should in no way weaken your material providing you don't use too many. It would take a lot to be a problem though [emoji41]

The area below my deck isn't really viewable and will never be accessed by his company. However he's got plans to build a wine cellar down there in the future. 


_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Got final today! 


_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You sound surprised - we're not.

You're a true craftsman, sir.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> You sound surprised - we're not.
> 
> You're a true craftsman, sir.




Thank you for the kind words. 


_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I love those lights on top of the posts. I can imagine that many people will want the same. Outstanding work. You sir, leave no doubt that you are a true craftsman.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree! :thumbsup: Magnificent indeed. :yes:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Monday doing a photo shoot. Feeney cable rail company is flying a crew out. Here's the text I got. 



> Hello all! I have added David Frick (regional Feeney rep) and Robert Germany (photographer) to the text group. Looks like Monday is a go on the weather. Are we all good with that? We are going to do the full production on this video, stills and drone.




_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's what we are working on now.










_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Just finished this Quaint little porch.










_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Small, crisp, and as always...quality.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Small, crisp, and as always...quality.




Thank you sir. 


_________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Little one dayer. Door will be here on the 5th.








This is the 4th deck I've built for this gentleman. Nice and simple!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Time for some golf now....

I know which of those two activities you are better at between Golf and Deck Building....


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Demoed a back wall, added a sliding glass door and built a deck. Love these little Jobs!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Finished some more.









Two small balconies on one home.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the preliminary plans for a MOAD ( mother of all decks) Trex everything, including Rain Escapes. Tongue and groove ceiling, fans, can lights, sound system, staircase, steel columns, all engineered framing Lumber. The full monty!











Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Love the glass railing above. 



Looks like the golf handicap is going back up for a bit...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Love the glass railing above.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the golf handicap is going back up for a bit...



Glass is nice,if the birds don't kill them selves on it they crap all over it, and you have new full time job as a window washer.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Glass is nice,if the birds don't kill them selves on it they crap all over it, and you have new full time job as a window washer.



Bird strikes are my one issue with them. You can get adhesive 'predator silhouettes' but if they aren't quality they look as tacky as ducks-with-raincoats stickers in a bathtub.
I don't think I've ever seen frameless glass deck railing before.


What's a Rain Escape? A covered deck area?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Glass is nice,if the birds don't kill them selves on it they crap all over it, and you have new full time job as a window washer.




They've got people for that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Bird strikes are my one issue with them. You can get adhesive 'predator silhouettes' but if they aren't quality they look as tacky as ducks-with-raincoats stickers in a bathtub.
> I don't think I've ever seen frameless glass deck railing before.
> 
> 
> What's a Rain Escape? A covered deck area?




Here's an article I wrote that included Rain Escapes.

https://www.deckmagazine.com/design-construction/california-style_o




Mike.
_______________


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> They've got people for that.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yeah, I've been that people.:surprise:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's how it drains.











Mike.
_______________


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Man, you do such quality work, it's always, always impressive.

I was planning on rednecking it by suspending metal roofing under the top deck to keep the lower deck dry when brewing, but checked the prices on that Trex product you're using - 8-o - which made me think I'd just get a heavy duty tarp and drape it between the joists, but then realized that's why my projects always look ******* and not like yours.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like we made the big screen folks. Our deck in a Feeney commercial. 

https://m.facebook.com/watch/?v=444558606306691&_rdr


Mike.
_______________
 [/QUOTE]


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Looks like we made the big screen folks. Our deck in a Feeney commercial.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/watch/?v=444558606306691&_rdr
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Can't view it because I don't have an account but congrats.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't view it because I don't have an account but congrats.[/QUOTE]
Me too.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Try this 







Mike.
_______________
 [/QUOTE]


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Outstanding CD! Thanks for sharing the progress and final pics. So often we only see the final product, but like most who frequent these boards, it's nice to see the inner workings. The multitudes of steps required with a massive project. :vs_cool:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good stuff @Californiadecks !!!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

1300 s.f. Around a pool. Well drained underneath with no standing water. Had to be framed just right to allow the water to leave. Also with the clips I use, any board can be removed and put back down at anytime.









Each sleeper had to be painstakingly scribed.










Mike.
_______________
 [/QUOTE]


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

As always... perfection buddy.

If only your golf swing was 1/2 this good.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> As always... perfection buddy.
> 
> If only your golf swing was 1/2 this good.




You been spying on me? Lol. How'd you know my golf swing needed work? Actually a person could go a lifetime playing golf and still never get it right! 

Golf to me is about the camaraderie and of course the cigars! Lol!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Call it an educated guess...from experience. 



I agree about the camaraderie. The cigars aren't my thing...but I love getting out with the fellas to hit the small ball.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Call it an educated guess...from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the camaraderie. The cigars aren't my thing...but I love getting out with the fellas to hit the small ball.




If you're ever in the area give me a shout out. I'll treat you to a game at my local club. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If I make it out there...you are on!!


Same goes for you out here obviously.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

When I was 13 years old I got a job as a caddy at South Shore Country Club in Chicago, later known as the Palace Hotel Ballroom in the movie The Blues Brothers. I always seemed to get old women golfers who had huge golf bags, sort of like Rodney Dangerfields in Caddy Shack. :biggrin2:

During that time I hated golf, but I've grown out of that a bit and have played a number of times as an adult. Good times. 

Looking good in the golf cart CD.


http://www.theybrokemywatch.com/page_palacehotel.html


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

All wrapped up!








c











Mike.
_______________
 [/QUOTE]


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks wonderful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1


What board did you run there buddy?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> 
> What board did you run there buddy?




Trex Transcends Havana Gold. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## texasdiver (Jun 29, 2019)

California Decks. Amazing work!

What kind of spiral staircase are you using in posts 129 and 136. Is it some custom fabricated thing? Or a manufactured product that is readily available? And what is the ballpark cost to install something like that?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

texasdiver said:


> California Decks. Amazing work!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of spiral staircase are you using in posts 129 and 136. Is it some custom fabricated thing? Or a manufactured product that is readily available? And what is the ballpark cost to install something like that?


That particular stair was 2500 for materials and then about 1200 to install including footing. 

We are using powdered coated aluminum for this one. (One we're working on now)










Installed they are 7500. The other option is just primed aluminum and it's 3500 installed. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's an aerial of the project we finished last week.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

When I win the Lotto I'm hiring CD to do my deck. :biggrin2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> All wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Mike - I notice that the feet of the fabric/metal sunshade look like the land on board gaps. Is there some kind of narrow bracket that slips down between to anchor on a joist or is it just sitting there. Wind can play heck with those things. I can't imagine they would drill holes in the composite. Tnx.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Mike - I notice that the feet of the fabric/metal sunshade look like the land on board gaps. Is there some kind of narrow bracket that slips down between to anchor on a joist or is it just sitting there. Wind can play heck with those things. I can't imagine they would drill holes in the composite. Tnx.




He has heavy sandbags that wrap around and tie to the legs. My guys bolted dense rubber to the bottom of each leg to prevent damaging the deck. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's the preliminary plans for a MOAD ( mother of all decks) Trex everything, including Rain Escapes. Tongue and groove ceiling, fans, can lights, sound system, staircase, steel columns, all engineered framing Lumber. The full monty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally got the permits for this and a signed contract. Start date is August 21. Let the fun begin!

The stairs will be spiral instead. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Had a backhoe there today to get my grade beams dug. Should be getting my steel cages all prefabricated and ready for install Wednesday. Including the grade beam steel.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Heavy up on the equipment.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Got my grade beams in today.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking good. The engineers are such a PITA with all their stuff.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Looking good. The engineers are such a PITA with all their stuff.





I'd generally agree but in earthquake zone, those rebar cages look quite reassuring. 



But what amazes me the most of all the pics so far is that I don't see a crumb of dirt from the excavation anywhere....._that_ is quality workmanship.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Pouring tomorrow. 16 yards, got my foundation inspection today.












Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

My boys are like a fine oiled machine!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Been waiting on columns to get fabricated, so we went and knocked out this little chilling tub surround.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The quality and craftsmanship of your work is obvious, and very impressive. Very nice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude never disappoints...Unless you are watching him play golf....


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Should have the columns tomorrow afternoon. They told me a 4 day lead time, turned out to be 7. But we got our beams to the job today and our joists.











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That beam has got some WEIGHT to her.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

They weigh in at about 500lbs each. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got these bad boys.











Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

No powder coating?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Those welds are purdy!!!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> No powder coating?



They will be completely dried in and impervious to any elements. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Got all laid out, two posts placed, all the beams up that I can and everything fit perfectly!












Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Might be a stupid question, but once the deck is done, how do the homeowners access it? Is that dark gray area on the house going to be a sliding glass door or something?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

There's going to be a Trex Spiral staircase right here. You can see the recessed footing it will sit in so we can bury the plate.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> There's going to be a Trex Spiral staircase right here. You can see the recessed footing it will sit in so we can bury the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to protect the beams from water and how? We only have used them in the dry.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Everything gets boxed in and dried in. Top will be Trex Rainescapes. 

I did an article about it here.

https://www.deckmagazine.com/design-construction/california-style_o


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Beams are from Canada. Nothing but the best from our brothers up north!


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Speaking of which, look what I found on my front porch! All the Rainescapes components.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Speaking of which, look what I found on my front porch! All the Rainescapes components.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porch pirates won't steal anything to work with, you lucked out. :smile:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Hard to imagine There's 3500 bucks there. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah we're slow. Spread thin on my help.











Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking good Mike. No worries on being slow. Done right, done once.
In comparison, it took me nearly eight weeks to tare off and re-roof a house this past summer. Now that is SLOW!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

She's a beefy structure to be certain.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice thing about being a GC in Cali is it's a critical license. Means I can do all the trades Inhouse as long as I'm doing 2 or more trades other than carpentry. So I'm doing my own electrical. 

Got lights hung today and drypacked all the columns.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Gutter guy is holding me up. Can't get gutter till Monday so I can't get my beams completely boxed in yet.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Sandwiching the railing posts with an extra rim joist on the outside keeps the posts from wiggling? My upper deck is 50 feet long and the railing wiggles, so I was considering extending joists out to add some angle braces.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Sandwiching the railing posts with an extra rim joist on the outside keeps the posts from wiggling? My upper deck is 50 feet long and the railing wiggles, so I was considering extending joists out to add some angle braces.




Those rail posts don't even have a 1/4" play. They are through bolted into the 7x14 PSL. The key to solid posts are the bolt spacing. The wider the better. The sandwich I think your are talking about is just to get the last deck board on the outside of the rails. It's basically just a 'packout' due to the railings needing to be over the deck vs. Outside. Here's the detail.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Ah, thank you, that explains it: thick and rigid mass to attach them to. Impressive. 

I have a 10 ft deep deck with 3 feet of deck cantilevered past the main supporting beam (4 PT 2x12's, screwed, glued, and thru-bolted with aluminum flashing on top for horizontal frost heave), so just a PT 2x10 rim joist (screwed into the ends of the joists with the posts bolted through it.

Angle bracing, here I come.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Ah, thank you, that explains it: thick and rigid mass to attach them to. Impressive.
> 
> I have a 10 ft deep deck with 3 feet of deck cantilevered past the main supporting beam (4 PT 2x12's, screwed, glued, and thru-bolted with aluminum flashing on top for horizontal frost heave), so just a PT 2x10 rim joist (screwed into the ends of the joists with the posts bolted through it.
> 
> Angle bracing, here I come.







https://www.askthebuilder.com/simpson-strong-tie-code-compliant-deck-post-technical-bulletin/












.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's how we address rims with a cantilever.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice; I'll try those on a section in the middle of the rail run. Thanks!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Got my framing and rough electrical signed off today now I can wrap the beans and posts, get dried in with my Rainescapes, install the ceiling and turn it over to my stucco guy. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Soffits and columns built out.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Started getting the upper deck dried in today with Trex Rainescapes.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow.....I just discovered this thread....what amazing workmanship and attention to detail.


...but I think I feel a little depressed now....it is highly doubtful that I'll ever be able to build anything so nice as that shown here!


----------



## Prevail (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow, what a project.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

My lathers did an outstanding job!










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Stucco guys are holding me back. But got all my furring strips installed and will be getting color coat on Friday.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Well folks hanging Xmas lights on my home I fell from this second floor broke my hip,arm and nose.









Surgery tomorrow at 2:30


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn.....unbelievable. With what you do, it was the bloody Christmas lights that got you.


Good luck with the surgery and best wishes on your recovery.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG, I’m so sorry this happened to you. Bless your heart and
best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

God Bless on your surgery and your pain. Glad you're alive.

What did you do to that collar?:wink2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You may want to take a few days off. That is how my son broke his back, twice.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Ouch! Speedy recovery.
Someone telling you to take some down time over the holidays. :wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Holy Smokes Mike. Man I am sorry. I am glad you are "OK" in that you aren't hurt worse. 

Goodness gracious man. We will be praying for a fast recovery. 

Call me if you need anything.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, so sorry to hear that. A guy who retired from my job fell off his garage and passed away as a result a few years ago. Not worth it. Put a Christmas wreath on your front door and call it a day. Sending prayers your way that your surgery is successful and a piece of cake.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Yikes! So sorry to hear (and see!). It sucks being laid up at anytime let alone around the holidays. Best for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Wowzers! :surprise: I pray you have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. I bet your great crew will finish that deck for you (or already have).

When I fell (only half as far as you) I thought I was a dead man, especially when i hit my head on the concrete (which, now that I think of it, probably explains a lot...)

We're very thankful you're still alive. :smile:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope the surgery went well Mike. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107985/videoplayer/vi3767533849?ref_=tt_ov_vi

If your elbows heals tight, maybe your golf swing will get better like that movie


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Californiadecks, hope you mend fast and completely. 

Hope the surgery is a success. Watch out for the post op stuff. 

I've had my share of fun surgery, too much fun for me at my age. I'll leave the fun for the young 'uns . . . . :devil3:

Keep advising of your progress! :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wake up CD! And tell us how you are.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How are you feeling buddy? I would text you but you might be sleeping.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> How are you feeling buddy? I would text you but you might be sleeping.


With one broken arm, it must be hard to text. Then moving around will hurt his hip. They'll start rehab which hurts, but they don't let you just lie in bed anymore. So it's a PAIN, morning & night.

Hopefully he can channel that toughness into healing quickly.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay folks thanks from the bottom of my heart for all well wishes. I'm home!

It wasn't the hip it was the bone under the ball of the hip. Both surgeries went great 
been doing my own rehab here at home. I rejected going to a stay in facility. Swelling is going down an I'm headed in the right direction. I've cut way back on the pain meds for obvious reasons. 

I have a hospital bed in my living room and bad ass walker specific to my needs. Yes I can poop on my own


Mrs Cali is the best. I couldn't do this without her. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Great to hear buddy. You owe her some extra Christmas presents this year and I hope you heal up super quick.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Was able to get my son to bring down the humidor!!







looking at my sitting options on my patio.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Good for you, glad you’re doing well and able to do your PT at home...
Is that a cigar humidor on the piano seat? :surprise: 
The fetching Mrs. Cali is quite a good woman, for sure. :smile:

Best wishes for a quick recovery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

So glad you can poop!!!:biggrin2:

So it was the femur? Ow.

Can you take a full photo of that walker?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Great to hear you're out of the hospital and the surgeries were successful!

5 bucks says your next investment is a cherry picker. That or hiring a lights company with one. :wink2:

We just leave our lights up year round here, but am thinking of getting some RGB lights so we can change the colors to suit the season, like green for St. Patrick's, yellow for Easter, red, white and blue for the 4th, etc., so we can use them year 'round.

P.S. i hear whiskey is good for pain, but your bones are screaming for calcium atm, so it's a delicate balance...


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> So glad you can poop!!!:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's tough to get a full picture










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, that's impressive. So you can use your affected arm for stability.
Where is the fracture & surgery in the arm? (If you don't mind)

Doesn't it hurt your arm? Too bad you don't have a tail like a kangaroo for balance.:wink2: More power to you if you can walk like that.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Break on the left arm is close to the wrist. My arm lays on it and a strap holds it down so I can better raise the walker with each step.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

No doubt a long road ahead of baby steps. Come Christmas day I foresee you sitting in the catbird seat and the day coming to you.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> Was able to get my son to bring down the humidor!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yike, if it's the femur be very VERY patient. Like six months, though if the docs say otherwise, believe them.

Knitting fast will be a relative term, based on what friends who've busted the "Big F" have told me. Your other breaks will likely heal like lightning by comparison. So they've said. 

Hope you get knitted as soon as possible!


P.S. Nice floor, by the way. What is it? I'm redoing my place, and shopping for new materials. I've got trashed old hardwood from the 1940s now.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Yike, if it's the femur be very VERY patient. Like six months, though if the docs say otherwise, believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Floors are 5" engineered natural hickory scraped. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Yike, if it's the femur be very VERY patient. Like six months, though if the docs say otherwise, believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty sure it was the neck of the femur. Not positive. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Not trying to pass on any medical advice, but I've been watching YouTube videos by Dr. Rhonda Patrick who talks about nutrition, mitochondria, and microbiome, among other things. One thing that she mentioned taking in a smoothie recipe is hydrolyzed collagen. It's supposed to help with skin, hair, bones and cartilage. You might want to investigate this and see if it could possibly help your injuries heal faster. I've been taking it for about a month or two.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KG7EDU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Dave Sal said:


> Not trying to pass on any medical advice, but I've been watching YouTube videos by Dr. Rhonda Patrick who talks about nutrition, mitochondria, and microbiome, among other things. One thing that she mentioned taking in a smoothie recipe is hydrolyzed collagen. It's supposed to help with skin, hair, bones and cartilage. You might want to investigate this and see if it could possibly help your injuries heal faster. I've been taking it for about a month or two.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KG7EDU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sounds like it can't hurt.

I've been doing the berry smoothie thing and it's been good, though I haven't used collagen. What's Dr. Patrick's source for the collagen?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rhonda is a super smart gal. I haven't seen any evidence that ingested collagen does anything whatsoever though. You can make sure that you have all the building blocks for collagen in the body, but everything that you eat is broken down into the primary components and then reassembled.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Rhonda is a super smart gal. I haven't seen any evidence that ingested collagen does anything whatsoever though. You can make sure that you have all the building blocks for collagen in the body, but everything that you eat is broken down into the primary components and then reassembled.



I think that after a traumatic injury like CD recently suffered, having extra collagen in the body to help with healing would speed the process up. It couldn't hurt, and this is what I would do if I broke a bone or had large cuts. 

Dr Rhonda Patrick is definitely a super smart lady. She has a way of explaining complex ideas and I find her topics interesting. She has a video where she explains the reasoning behind adding the hydrolyzed collagen but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It can't hurt, but make no mistake...collagen protein is broken down in the body and then re-assembled. As a protein, it is actually a pretty crappy one. 



Would he be well served to get a balanced diet, some bone broths, plenty of growth hormone stimulating foods, foods high in sulforphane, ...all yes.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay I'm walking about still with my walker, but I'm able to lift my leg without the use of my hands helping now. Really been working on bending at the knee. 

I got this!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to hear. Gotta make sure you keep moving so you don't have problems with blood clots and stuff like that. Hope your holidays are good ones while you continue healing.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Went back to work today. Fortunately I have great clients who are very understanding.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So while I was out there was a huge leak. My guys striped all the decking off to get to the bottom of it. Turned out to have a wad of caution tape in the downspout causing overflow in several places. They put the deck boards back and we are back on track again. My guys did awesome while I was gone. Took care of a problem without me there. Very proud of them. Accidents happen, it's how you fix them that matter. 

In fact they all are getting a bonus. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are a nut man. But you knew that.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You're a better man than me, Gunga Din. Can't believe you are even walking already.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> Went back to work today. Fortunately I have great clients who are very understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, neighbor!

You made my day! :vs_cool:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> You're a better man than me, Gunga Din. Can't believe you are even walking already.



He is a beast.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting the spiral staircase up.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Man, the weather sure looks nice out there. It's 20 degrees outside as I type this.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> Man, the weather sure looks nice out there. It's 20 degrees outside as I type this.




It's about 55 at 8 am and 73 during the day. Beautiful out. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you lose weight? You look skinny.:wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Those legs look skinny...for obvious reasons. Soon as you can start putting some weight on them...get lifting buddy. 

You are a tough SOB though.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes I lost some weight. I've been through hell.


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep your chin up buddy. You are damn tough and have a great wife. You are gonna get on the other side of this soon enough.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you need a nurse, I know of some great ones that are looking for work.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Curious what your thought/thoughts were as you/after you fell and lessons learned.

Mine have been, "Darn, I knew I should have - OW! - Phew, I didn't break anything and I'm not dead." (twice) Now I put something solid - like the truck - at base of ladder or dig holes for ladder feet.

and, "Where am I and why does my head hurt?? Ohhh..." (walking down slope next to house and slipped on ice under snow after water from gutter froze, hit head on ice) We always tell each other when we go outside now - especially in winter.

"If you’re going through hell, keep going."


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Yes I lost some weight. I've been through hell.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> ...



You are one tough guy. I mean that sincerely. I can tell by your sitting photo that you're in pain, but you're still trying. :gun_bandana: I've always disliked PT & you've probably had a lot.


You're progressing amazingly well!:smile:


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Installed the Trex boards on the staircase.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

The deck is complete as well. Need to do a little paint touch-up.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's how we install the cocktail rail on the guards, using a threaded insert.










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You and your crew are amazing. Top notch.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Purdy.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Awesome job.

Ever think of putting in (or offering to put in) a brass pole or slide? :smile:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Awesome job.
> 
> Ever think of putting in (or offering to put in) *a brass pole* or slide? :smile:



On my way to break my hundreds into smaller bills.....:wink2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's how we install the cocktail rail on the guards, using a threaded insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is cool.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

My railings being showcased in a Feeney ad in Deck Specialist Magazine. 


https://www.deck-specialist.com/article/tips-for-installing-cable-infill-with-composite-railings/


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

The landing. Unfortunately there was no way around that small piece.

















Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

What a great project. The craftsmanship is excellent, and the finished product is something that you see on TV or in movies. Truly outstanding.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Drone pics










Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I used this cabling system on a deck recently. I thought it would be formidable, but turned out not to be so difficult once you get it rolling. Our inspector is not fond of them as it tends to circumvent the intent of the 4" spacing rule. He is of the opinion that children can climb the cables and fall over the rail. He hasn't balked yet, but I see it coming sooner or later.

Edit: Oh, amazing job !!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> I used this cabling system on a deck recently. I thought it would be formidable, but turned out not to be so difficult once you get it rolling. Our inspector is not fond of them as it tends to circumvent the intent of the 4" spacing rule. He is of the opinion that children can climb the cables and fall over the rail. He hasn't balked yet, but I see it coming sooner or later.
> 
> Edit: Oh, amazing job !!




The 'ladder effect' was written out of the IRC in early 2000. There was a huge study done by NADRA and it didn't show any difference between injuries from the 'ladder effect' than any other railing. 

In other words they are no less safe than any other approved railing. 


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

That is good to know. Maybe that is why he hasn't brought it up yet. He may not like it, but if it isn't enforceable then he may not.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> That is good to know. Maybe that is why he hasn't brought it up yet. He may not like it, but if it isn't enforceable then he may not.




Don't get me wrong, I always bring it up to my clients and allow them to make the decision, but I also tell them they are code compliant. [emoji106]


Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey, @Californiadecks, how are you?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I hope he's okay; been awhile...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I saw him on a thread about composite decking about a week or so ago.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I just texted him. I will report back.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

He's good. Just getting ready to start another job. 

Still on a cane for full mobility, but still working like a nut that he is.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Hey, @Californiadecks, how are you?



Nik, I'm plugging along pretty good. The healing is slow. Thanks everyone for the kind words I appreciate it! Have a look see at my hardware! Looks a lot like simpson strong ties or fastenmaster. :laughing:




















Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What are you up to?:wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think he is about a 16 handicap on the GHIN.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Ho-ley cow!

Be careful out there.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Checking in on the Deckmeister here.

Will they take out that hardware or you stuck with it?

Hope you're doing okay!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope your doing well...can you give us an update.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

First time seeing this looooooong posting.
I have built a bunch of decks, but none like this.
I even built a giant pool (in 1990) at the edge of a similar slope. Plan check wanted to see 28 caissons, 24" wide and about 33' deep to bedrock. We settled on less caissons. Each one was $2000 in material and labor, including a crane to set the rebar cages in (vertical rebar were 1-1/2").
I like your stuff.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just seeing this, will scan it over later= almost beer time now.


----------



## PixelPusher15 (Aug 29, 2020)

Now that’s a deck. Dang. This seems a bit more than DIY though lol. I’ll pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm back in the game, been busy. Yes I have to have the hardware removed, but they have to wait 1 year to pull it. It's been scraping on the tendons when I walk. 

Thanks for all the kind thoughts.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's one of our latest projects.


























































Mike.
_______________
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm back in the game, been busy. Yes I have to have the hardware removed, but they have to wait 1 year to pull it. It's been scraping on the tendons when I walk.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts.



How's your son doing?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> How's your son doing?



He's doing great considering the atmosphere. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Also, I recieved a call from the Director of 'Solutions for Change' a charity organization that I strongly believe in. I believe in thier mission of giving a hand up not a hand out.. This gentleman (the Director) visits this restaurant that's barely keeping the doors open. I've volunteered my services to build an outdoor seating area platform. 

The city of Vista bypassed all permit requirements and worked directly with me to get this done. The whole city council was on board. 

When he told this lady we were going to get this done for her it brought her to tears. She's been in business along time and is deeply rooted in her community.

It wasn't real fancy but they were happy and it is just temporary. It took us a day and a half to build.



















































Mike.
_______________


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A good heart, currently surrounded by a bunch of metal bits.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> How's your son doing?



He's trying to become a part of the mounted team. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good to see you again Mike. Hope you are still healing up and able to get out there on the links.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> He's trying to become a part of the mounted team.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



I had to look that up. I didn't know they had mounted! :biggrin2:


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks great. I have done multiple small decks now and I can never get my edges to line up perfectly straight. Drives me nuts. Love those corners.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You make everything i do look like a POS.

I love it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> You make everything i do look like a POS.
> 
> I love it.



He is a pro. Don't worry...he does that to all of us. 

If you want to feel better, watch his golf swing. 

:vs_laugh: @*Californiadecks*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Check out my latest Article in JLC magazine. 









ADDING A QUAKEPROOF DECK


Lateral support comes from a grade-beam footing We recently completed a project that we only half-jokingly referred to as the M.O.A.D., or mother-of-all-decks. …




lsc-pagepro.mydigitalpublication.com





Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Did that link open? It works when you cut and paste it in the browser. But redirects to a login page otherwise. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Did that link open? It works when you cut and paste it in the browser. But redirects to a login page otherwise.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I sure read a lot! I think it did.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Yup, opened fine for me.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

All framed up. Also got some decking on today. 

This deck is a display deck for ABC Supplies. It will have two different styles of railing. Half and half. 





















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nice. is that to demonstrate their products, and/or your services ?

i wish i had made my deck larger. but i did make it larger than "plan a".


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is that you ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats my lead Carpenter. Yes, it's to display the decking product they started selling at that location. This company is Trex's second largest vendor nationwide. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Thats my lead Carpenter.
> 
> Yes, it's to display the decking product they started selling at that location. This company is Trex's second largest vendor nationwide.
> 
> ...



darn, that ruined my joke , lol

that Trex, how well does it hold up to the sun ?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> nice.
> i wish i had made my deck larger.


----------



## oberon476 (Mar 10, 2020)

I just finished reading through the entire thread and my only comment is... wow, amazing.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> darn, that ruined my joke , lol
> 
> that Trex, how well does it hold up to the sun ?


The newer capped stuff is awesome. It's been around about 10 years. Haven't had one call back.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Camo Fastening System 

Really digging this tool. Working on a display deck and they wanted me to use the clips they will be selling.

The Lumber vendor gave me two guns and two wedge tighteners.


















































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of the finished product.











































































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

You guys probably thought I was a one trick pony.

This bathroom was a full gut down to the studs remodel. It's designed after old Spanish San Clemente Where's it's located. The corbels under the bathtub arches are hand carved. Behind the door is a walk in closet.



















































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the demo


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Also built them a deck


















































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Top picture was my client in my leads nail bags.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it my imagination? Or is the neighbor's chimney leaning back in top photo, #327? And other photo, too.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Is it my imagination? Or is the neighbor's chimney leaning back in top photo, #327? And other photo, too.


I think it's the camera that's tilted. I completey rebuilt that deck next door. That's not the rebuild picture that's still the old deck. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of the carved corbels.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Outta surgery. Got some bleeding going on, but I'm at least home.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Well my boys did it.













































Mike.
*___*


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Well my boys did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lotta grunt work. Did they hand-bomb the concrete down there?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Lotta grunt work. Did they hand-bomb the concrete down there?


We pumped it. But all that dirt was removed by hand with 5 gallon buckets. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Californiadecks - How did you learn your craft?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> @Californiadecks - How did you learn your craft?


Well it was an accident actually.

As a young man in high school I was a busboy at a very popular pancake house all through high school.

When I graduated high school one of the waitresses husband was a superintendent for a very large commercial electrical company. He hired me as a material handler. I had my sights on becoming an electrician. 

My father who was a large metal stud and drywall contractor taught me how to finish drywall. Paramount Electric had to run conduit through some fire walls. And I volunteered to do the finish around the pipes.

The General Contractor was very impressed and I did some taping for them as well.

I was laid off about a week waiting for the next electrical job to start when the General Contractor superintendent called me into his job office, sat me down and told me, " Mike I know there's a great future in electrical, but there's also a great future with us. Chamac Inc. 

Mind you I went from 3.35 an hour to 5.50 with the electrical company.

Chamac offered me 10 to start as a laborer! For 1983 this was a great wage. So I took the job.

This company built hospitals, Prisons and large commercial buildings. 

They put me through their in-house Carpenter apprenticeship program.

Once I became a journeyman Carpenter I got my GC license and started my own company framing Custom homes. 

Back in 2003 things were hopping and between frames, I didn't want to lose my crew so I put an ad in the local paper to build decks. Well my phone rang off the hook, I changed directions and the rest is history!

That's my story and I'm sticking to it! 





Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Very nice work. 
But a couple of pictures on the first page ... serious osha and calosha violations. You probably should not have posted them.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't say serious. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

These pictures are of me. I'm not an employee so I am not required to obey anyone as far as safety goes. OSHA only has jurisdiction over employees. 

























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

"When OSHA Applies to Your Business
Any business with one or more employees must comply with OSHA regulations. That means anyone you give a paycheck to, but not independent contractors or freelancers. OSHA doesn't cover self-employed business owners, but it does include the spouse of a business owner if the spouse receives a paycheck."


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

The view from a future build.










Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> OSHA only has jurisdiction over employees.
> Mike.


True ... but ... I wouldn’t want to go through the hassle of proving to osha that I was exempt. You made a couple of comments “my boys got it done” which implies they are employees. Whatever. 

This is the type of picture that i wouldn’t post. The hole is a little deep for someone to be working in.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> True ... but ... I wouldn’t want to go through the hassle of proving to osha that I was exempt. You made a couple of comments “my boys got it done” which implies they are employees. Whatever.
> 
> This is the type of picture that i wouldn’t post. The hole is a little deep for someone to be working in.
> 
> View attachment 643996


Don't worry about me. The hole is not deeper than 5'. And I have zero problem with showing I'm the business owner. Very easy to do.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

And this is the picture where I wrote "my boys did it."










Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice concrete finishing. In NY we have PESH and OSHA. The former is public employees safety and health which mirrors OSHA for the public sector.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunning! That's Dana Point out there.











Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Snow capped mountains to the left the ocean to the right.

















Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I used to live in Dana Point. Wonderful place to live. Now "The typical home value of homes in Dana Point is $1,119,721." Zillow

Don't fall!!! 😊


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Finished up the framing and installed the skirting today. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Unless it's lens distortion you might want to bid on replacing or fixing the fence.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

That's owned by the association.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Clients just sent me this picture. Not quite done yet. We still need to add the cocktail board in top the rails. It will match the deck boards. They wanted me to see the cap lights.










Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a shot of the deck before and after.


















Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Just -wow!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

All wrapped up. Awesome clients really made this job go very smooth.































Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> All wrapped up. Awesome clients really made this job go very smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen. Lol Femur rod they removed from my hip.










Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, why did they put a pen in there???

just kidding!  
Your lastest deck is gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a side by side rendering and the actual build.
















Here's the article I wrote about it. 









Cutting Curves


A curved cantilevered deck adds an elegant accent to this water feature.



www.jlconline.com






Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Torpedo! Outstanding!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a wrap!
























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Drone pics































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@California Decks - How do they maintain privacy in a hot tub?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think they care. They are good friends with the neighbor thats next door.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2021)

Californiadecks said:


> My guys like to have fun! Lol!
> 
> 
> *___*


He better quit hangin around and go to work.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

All Finished! Elderly couple. I don't take a payment until the job is 100% complete. No need to stress them out.


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We don't just build decks. 

Gets a torch. Will have a drop all around perimeter with stucco and nice Irish Cream t&g ceiling. Will also build soffit on the eaves that will also get t&g. Columns will be 16" and stucco as well.










































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

My roofers were out by 1pm started at 8.


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How does all the rain roll off?

Just kidding, but, if we had some?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> How does all the rain roll off?
> 
> Just kidding, but, if we had some?


Actually that's a good question as it's hard to see the pitch. It's got 8" of fall in 8'. 

A 1/12 pitch.

He wanted shingles but a torch was the right way to do it. We also talked TPO. But a torch it was in the end.

I'm not too fond of torch due to the risk of fire.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Needed to go with a low pitch in order to give him a 9' ceiling height.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Sample arch. What'a you guys think?










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Lathers getting after it.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the look of the many pieces of wood holding up the arch above. Does anyone do that as a permanent arch? I guess it might not be very strong.

I have a childhood memory of my dad pointing out all the architectural wonders as we went thru Europe. Rome especially. I could see you doing that. 😊


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

My stucco guys are doing a great job!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Brown today.








Here's the ceiling it will get. The stucco will be Chrystal White.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got the ceiling material in.


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You and your guys do amazing work. 😎 👍


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you sir!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

As always Mike you do nice work. Looks great. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! that is really beautiful. What is it called a Laini? Great job, 
the homeowner must be thrilled. Our son has one partially covering
his deck. It’s real high with a ceiling fan; it’s surprising cool under there.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We installed a trench drain running the length of the patio below. It's tied into a 4" drain pipe running to the street.


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice, Mike. do you also do the concrete ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> very nice, Mike. do you also do the concrete ?


Concrete was done before us. 

The concrete below my deck was existing and had a wood deck on it. We replaced it with Trex.

I replaced the posts the the same design that they were when we got there. HO will eventually replace the cover.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you/crew do any concrete ? just wondering.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> do you/crew do any concrete ? just wondering.


All the time. I don't like to but sometimes it's unavoidable.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm happy to report after probably the biggest rain storm we had since this build, not one iota of a leak!


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Started another large deck.


















































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike, looks like fun  

questions
1. what is with that mound and the holes in it ?
2. how long is that expected to take to complete ?
3. what does something like that cost ?
4. is that yellow guy taking a pee on that other guys leg ?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Who does the blueprints?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> Mike, looks like fun
> 
> questions
> 1. what is with that mound and the holes in it ?
> ...


The mound is the backyard the holes are footings. 

Hopefully 4 weeks depends on my schedule. I've actually got three of these going. 

That deck was signed at 82k. 

The guy is tying a string line I believe. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Who does the blueprints?


My engineer.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Also I submitted a railing change 










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> My engineer.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


What kind? Sorry to ask so many questions. It's interesting, especially with California's stringent requirements because of earthquakes.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Structural Engineer 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*All structural engineers are civil engineers*, but not every civil engineer is a structural engineer.

I just read this.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

And I am never civil when dealing with engineers.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got a break between rain. Got poured today.

Ordered 10yds and it took exactly 10yrds. We got lucky actually.

Rain the next two days.










































Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Ran into some engineer snafu's again. This guy is lazy as hell. 



























Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bottom pic = how are those joists attached to that beam ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Still need to install hangers. I'll send the low man around to put in the hardware.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Why are the green areas doubled but the yellow are not?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Due to the joists size (2x6) the engineer only called for that one (the area in the red circle) area to be double. The little voided area on the stair return is to accommodate the dttz2 for that corner post that area is just a packout not structural as per plan. Also if I don't need to double I won't because it takes up deck room. 





















Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

In NY there is no notation on engineers’ stamps for their discipline. An electrical engineer can stamp a structural drawing if he is confident in his ability to design it. Most of them are smart enough to stay within their area of expertise.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

There's a city sewer line running under that wild cantilever. Only way the city permitted it. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> There's a city sewer line running under that wild cantilever. Only way the city permitted it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> ...


i was just going to ask that. what size beams are those ? is that a right of way ? that they are allowed to use


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> i was just going to ask that. what size beams are those ? is that a right of way ? that they are allowed to use


Took us a long time to get approved the beams on the cantilever are 4x10.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Waiting for framing inspection we started a 600 s.f. Deck in Orange Park Acres. This deck had almost 100 A-35's and 30 DTT2Z'S


























Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Finished decking and ready for guardrails.










































Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> *___*
> [emoji631] [emoji631]


Is that a SoCal super hero? Or your son, also one? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks good, Mike. dig'n the 2-tone  . what decking is that and how does it hold up to the cali sun ?
what are you doing to hide those cables ?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Great work - as usual, Mike. I'm a big fan of two-tone.

I'm guessing the railing posts are going to be sleeved, which will cover the wires.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

It's all Trex. The railings will be Transcends with a cocktail shelf. The posts get sleeved with cap lights.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

whats up with that, what looks like, makeshift walkway ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> whats up with that, what looks like, makeshift walkway ?


That's the neighbors home.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> That's the neighbors home.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


yes. but it looks like that may be a gate there, and maybe they were letting you use that for ease of access. but i guess not, otherwise you would have said so. and it seems odd to have a walk to go where that is ending.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> yes. but it looks like that may be a gate there, and maybe they were letting you use that for ease of access. but i guess not, otherwise you would have said so. and it seems odd to have a walk to go where that is ending.


There's a city concrete drainage swell underneath that walk. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Also runs through my customers backyard as well.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

does that go under that walkway ? that would explain it.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Curious why you didn't clip the corners of the rail.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Because I didn't want to. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

45ing the corners exposes more painted end. Not something I want to do.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess if that's all you found I did pretty good. Because I know you looked hard. Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> Because I didn't want to.


Excellent reason. 
But i don’t understand about painted ends. I thought trex was solid core material.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Excellent reason.
> But i don’t understand about painted ends. I thought trex was solid core material.


It is solid core but as with all the composites the color is only in the cap.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do they have touchup paint/stain for that ?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> It is solid core but as with all the composites the color is only in the cap.


Did not know that. I installed a trex deck about a hunnert years ago … around 2000-2001 … and it was all one color.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Did not know that. I installed a trex deck about a hunnert years ago … around 2000-2001 … and it was all one color.


They quit making that many moons ago. Everything went to a capped composite. 

I have the colors made myself. I spent a lot of time getting them correct. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Did not know that. I installed a trex deck about a hunnert years ago … around 2000-2001 … and it was all one color.


This a piece of TimberTech facia.







We mere mortals just buy their colour-matched paint. Best as I can tell it's just water-based exterior paint.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Got final Thursday. Inspector said, " you may do bad work but at least you're slow "! Lol


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks great, Mike. what is going on the posts ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Future ski lodge like gable cover.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Next











Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m sure it’s lighting, but the middle step looks shorter than the top step.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Jesus dude give it a rest. The steps are correct. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You do the best work. Beautiful. 😍


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> Jesus dude give it a rest. The steps are correct.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I’m not criticizing the deck or the builder … but it looks off a little. It’s a beautiful deck.

For the main step joists … did you saw them out of a wide board, or stack narrower boards?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Beautious.

Curious if you have to (or prefer to) slope the steps down a shade for drainage or doesn't it matter?

One of the best decisions i ever made (100 years later) was to buy a long level.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> I’m not criticizing the deck or the builder … but it looks off a little. It’s a beautiful deck.
> 
> For the main step joists … did you saw them out of a wide board, or stack narrower boards?


They are cut out of 2x14 for the top two steps the bottom step is a sistered 2x6 ripped to width on the bottom of the 2x14 that goes back and lands on the existing slab.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Beautious.
> 
> Curious if you have to (or prefer to) slope the steps down a shade for drainage or doesn't it matter?
> 
> One of the best decisions i ever made (100 years later) was to buy a long level.


No slope there's drains under there.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Do you design the decks? If you don't, you should. If you do? Wow.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> They are cut out of 2x14 for the top two steps the bottom step is a sistered 2x6 ripped to width on the bottom of the 2x14 that goes back and lands on the existing slab.


Not sure I have ever seen a 2x14.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Do you design the decks? If you don't, you should. If you do? Wow.


I designed the last deck. In fact we design most of them then send it off to get drawn and engineered.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Not sure I have ever seen a 2x14.


They aren't cheap but considering all the time saved when cutting steps it's money well spent.

What's nice is we can snap a line on the top where the treads start and cut them in place.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Might be a bit of delay waiting for lights.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## GCTony (Jul 21, 2021)

Californiadecks said:


> They aren't cheap but considering all the time saved when cutting steps it's money well spent.
> 
> What's nice is we can snap a line on the top where the treads start and cut them in place.
> 
> ...


Two questions; 1) what species are 2x14's in CA? 2) what they heck are you doing with a festool vac working on a deck?

Oh, and I enjoy seeing your work. The decks we see in the mid Atlantic are garbage compared to what you guys are building out west.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

GCTony said:


> Two questions; 1) what species are 2x14's in CA? 2) what they heck are you doing with a festool vac working on a deck?
> 
> Oh, and I enjoy seeing your work. The decks we see in the mid Atlantic are garbage compared to what you guys are building out west.


The 2x14's are Doug Fir.

We use the vac for the hand planer. Also composite decking. Most our decks are around pools and create havoc with the filters.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> Might be a bit of delay waiting for lights.


What are we looking at here? Looks like concrete patio on the left, house on the right, and before the deck was framed there was a “ditch” in between. Or did you also recently install the concrete?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> What are we looking at here? Looks like concrete patio on the left, house on the right, and before the deck was framed there was a “ditch” in between. Or did you also recently install the concrete?


There's a dirt area with drains.

Maybe 2' strip of dirt. 

Up near the home was the original concrete steps and patio.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Still waiting on lights


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you predrill for the screws ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes we predrill every hole, but typical of Timbertech the shell is a bit harder than Trex and the screw head doesn't cut as well so there's some slight mushrooming. But it's only the first row where the lights are and can be accessed. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## PattyMac (11 mo ago)

8 months to get a permit to build a deck???

Wow! That’s just nuts!


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

PattyMac said:


> 8 months to get a permit to build a deck???
> 
> Wow! That’s just nuts!


That's the exception. Most aren't like that. There are times we have to get a vote from the city council. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

PattyMac said:


> 8 months to get a permit to build a deck???
> Wow! That’s just nuts!


I do commercial work in the northern va southern md area … around washington. Sometimes we have to submit to historical boards even for simple things. The committee meets once a month, and you have to have the application in 30 days before the meeting. If they send it back for comments, you have to revise the drawings, get them back in 30 days in advance, and wait for the next month. And they usually don’t meet in august.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Let there be light!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

You guys sure do nice work.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Look what my client did to the underneath of this deck!


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow, nice 👍


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Did that require removing more dirt & undercutting the hillside?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike, did you put in those concrete piers ?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes we did. They are getting a rock covering 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Did that require removing more dirt & undercutting the hillside?


We did the concrete work for it.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Yes we did. They are getting a rock covering


are those required to go down to bedrock ? if not, what are they required to be ?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the look of post #473, better, specially with the SoCal weather.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> are those required to go down to bedrock ? if not, what are they required to be ?


There's a huge city built retaining wall holding up that whole hillside. Therefore they had the calcs. Our footings were 10' to daylight.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

And that's a wrap 

The bottom pic is what my clients saw when they left. When they come home tomorrow they'll see the deck for the first time I hope they like it!


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We plane all the joists at once on horses. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

It's good to see that there still are craftsmen left in this world.

Beautiful work.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Stucco scratch coat tomorrow and working on the mega deck.


















Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

So I had my stucco guys use a color so the Home Owner can see what light brown looks like before they paint the whole house.


















Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I like it 👍


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

We're ready for decking.


















Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You don't worry about being so close to the ground? 
Looks nice.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> You don't worry about being so close to the ground?
> Looks nice.


A lot of his work is on a cliff, some spectacular views.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> You don't worry about being so close to the ground?
> Looks nice.


Never. Half that deck is over a bank. Notice the top of the tree. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Been working solo the last week. My boys are on vacation. 


















































Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Even when you're working on it, it looks good. 👍


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

In the 5th photo, are the steps of varying size to make up for a slant in the ground, or is it the camera?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> In the 5th photo, are the steps of varying size to make up for a slant in the ground, or is it the camera?


All I could do there is take my step measurements from the center meaning the bottom will slant necessarily.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I also built the patio cover. And installed the (almost) whole wall doors to the home. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Californiadecks - Thanks! I wasn't being critical, I'm just curious. California has some weird landforms.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

How do you trim these boards after they are fastened?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> How do you trim these boards after they are fastened?
> View attachment 724019













Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Decking complete 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

One more for the history books!



















































Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Lit!










Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

maybe this has been answered already, but have you done any IPE decks, or do you only use composite boards? If you have used ipe, what is your opinion on it?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Tymbo said:


> maybe this has been answered already, but have you done any IPE decks, or do you only use composite boards? If you have used ipe, what is your opinion on it?


I'm against all wood decks. The best they will ever look is the day you finish building them.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm against all wood decks.


Curious... big cost difference using composite vs. let's say cedar, redwood?
I would think there is a big difference using PT.

BTW...you do very good work..
Merry Christmas...Don.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Californiadecks said:


> Decking complete
> 
> 
> Mike.
> ...


Nice as always Mike Mike. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------

